# pb sur appli notes



## balboa09e06 (11 Avril 2015)

Bj,

Mes notes disparaissent en partie (pourquoi certaine et pas d'autre d'ailleur) de l'appli "note" de l'ipad, et se retrouvent sur la messagerie gmail.
Puis je eviter que cela continue (je n'en ai pas l'utilité...) et pour les remettre en place comment faire (copier-coller)simple ,mais long??

merci pour votre aide.

PS: je repose ma question car je n'ai pas eu de reponse depuis 8 jours; serais je le seul?dois je simplement changer d'appli ?


----------



## Lauange (12 Avril 2015)

quel est le compte par défaut ? est il différent entre les divers idevice ?


----------



## balboa09e06 (12 Avril 2015)

Lauange a dit:


> quel est le compte par défaut ? est il différent entre les divers idevice ?


Bj,     C'est un cpte gmail,le meme que pour Mail .Quand vous dites "idevice" je suppose qu'il s'agit des autres applis ??


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (12 Avril 2015)

Dans "règlages" > mail, contacts, calendrier > Gmail > décoches "notes" et vois si ça continue.


----------



## balboa09e06 (12 Avril 2015)

Bj, 

je fais la manip, mais il apparait une fenetre disant: " souhaitez vous continuer? toutes ces données (notes gmail) seront supprimées de l'ipad"

Mes notes encore enregistrées ne vont elles pas disparaitre?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (12 Avril 2015)

Fait un copier/coller de chaque note de gmail pour les mettre dans "notes" avant.


----------



## balboa09e06 (12 Avril 2015)

C'est bien ce que je craignais ,le copier coller;  en tout cas merci pour l'aide! Si le cpte gmail n'est plus associé, cela devrait fonctionner.
Merci


----------

